# Tilting parking lot light



## Roary (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking for suggestions as to best way to fix a parking lot light that has been backed into. Picture attached. Thank you.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think your fix is to farm it out to a mobile welding contractor or replace it entirely.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep. It's too far over to try adjusting the nuts.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

1. Order a new pole with *the same bolt pattern*

2. Call for a crane.

3. Attach crane to pole, remove wire connections and nuts.

4. Lift pole off.

5. Remove fixture and wiring from old pole, install on new pole.

6. Lift pole, guide into place, re atach nuts and wiring.



Of course this is best case scenario. There are varibles that can make you hate your life.

The best thing to do is call someone that does this stuff all the time. If it was a stock architectual bronze pole, I'd say it's a $1600 job. Custom colors will add substantially to the cost.

I'd do it 4 ya but I don't want to put 800 miles on my truck.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

> There are varibles that can make you hate your life


You sound like you've done a few...You're a glass half empty kind of guy huh?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm 58. 

My glass is *way *past 1/2 empty :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I'm 58.
> 
> My glass is *way *past 1/2 empty :laughing:


I'm 28......Dad?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> ...You're a glass half empty kind of guy huh?


The glass is twice as large as it needs to be.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I'm 28......Dad?


Did your Mom like drummers in 1981? :whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Did your Mom like drummers in 1981? :whistling2:


I wouldn't know.....But maybe....Maybe I'm an heir to the econolight fortune...I'm move to Phoenix and take over:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Better get here quick before I spend it all on food, water or some other frivolity.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Better get here quick before I spend it all on food, water or some other frivolity.


Please...It ain't that bad.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

No way would I farm that out and loose the sale. All you have to do is order another light or remove that one and get it repaired. Doesn't even look like the base got pushed over at all.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah that has new pole written all over it.

Simple fix and I will do it for $1,599.99.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does that include the bollard to prevent the next disaster?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is a pole that got run into. Take a close look at the base: It appears to have been welded/repaired before. The bolts are not quite even at the base.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Roary said:


> Looking for suggestions as to best way to fix a parking lot light that has been backed into. Picture attached. Thank you.


 id like too see under the cover where the base of the pole is anchored to the concrete..


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks like the EGC is undersized.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> It looks like the EGC is undersized.


possibly. might be that the other wires are oversized for voltage drop ?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> might be that the other wires are oversized for voltage drop ?


If that is supplied by a 15, 20 or 30 amp circuit with over sized conductors the EGC is too small.

250.122(B) requires the EGC to be increased in size when the circuit conductors are.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> If that is supplied by a 15, 20 or 30 amp circuit with over sized conductors the EGC is too small.
> 
> 250.122(B) requires the EGC to be increased in size when the circuit conductors are.


 oops my bad!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> It looks like the EGC is undersized.


Looks like 6's and 10 ground to me.


We replace poles all the time here. Sometime from vehicles, sometime from nature. College educated engineers havent figured out that sprinkler water + steel = rust.

Here's one that got hit by a bus.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I just thought of great way to create new work!
:whistling2:

Anyone selling a Jalopy on craigslist?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

220/221 said:


> .........Here's one that got hit by a bus.


Looks good from my house.








​


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought of it years ago but we were always busy.

Now.......???????



There was a glass guy here a couple years ago that paid someone to break windshields on about 30 school busses that he had the contract for. The bill was like 20K or so. It worked so well that he did it again within the next couple months.

It didn't work out so well that time. I think he wrote his accomplice a check which he then took to a check cashing place. or something completely stupid.




> Looks good from my house.


Fix the other one and send them an invoice!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing:, Ken.

I thought Iowa was pretty flat. Who knew?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It looks like the EGC is undersized.


Nope. These are on a 480 Volt system, and voltage drop is not as much of an issue as it might be on a lower voltage system. I believe the whole parking lot is fed from only 2 circuits.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:, Ken.
> 
> I thought Iowa was pretty flat. Who knew?


When Hollywood wants to make a movie about "flat" Iowa, they go to Kansas to shoot it. It's too hilly here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> It looks like the EGC is undersized.


 Atleast one of them looks that way.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> nope. These are on a 480 volt system, and voltage drop is not as much of an issue as it might be on a lower voltage system. I believe the whole parking lot is fed from only 2 circuits.


 250.122(b)


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

zen said:


> id like too see under the cover where the base of the pole is anchored to the concrete..


Here you go.:laughing: This is a pic. of some pole base's that were subbed out and that concrete guy had to come back and fix more than half of the pole base's. 

Not my idea to sub the work out.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The conduits are off center so someone just cut them off and installed the pole?

That seems kind of stupid and vindictive. From the picture, it appears that the conduits _could have_ been heated up and tweaked over enough to enter the pole.

I'm alays leary of subbing out the bases unless I know I will be there during the pour. Although......the concrete guys do a much better finish than I do:jester:. They strip the forms while the concrete is still fresh and trowl out the sonotube marks. I strip the forms days later and tend to leave sawsall and chisely marks all over the base.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a contractor around here that alot of contractors sub underground to and they also do pole bases. The company that I worked for always subbed pole bases to them. All we had to do was hand over the anchor bolts and the bolt pattern and they did the rest and they do such a crappy job. The picture that I posted was took to email them and show them how off center there conduits where, and all of those pole bases where done for free after that pic was shown to them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't tell, for sure, but it looks like those conduits might not even be taped up. Good luck pulling in those.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I can't tell, for sure, but it looks like those conduits might not even be taped up. Good luck pulling in those.


 They were taped up, and had no problem pulling the wire.


----------



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

Just curious how would you go about to tighten the nuts and secure the pole in place?
tighten bottom nut to lower the pole, then tighten the top nut all the way down, then tighten the bottom nut up so both nuts squeeze tight together?
sorry I have to ask because tightening these nuts together looks like a job for an apprentice.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ya know, when you guys were saying $1,600 for pricing I thought that was way low, but when I add it up it is about right. Still no way I charge less than 2 grand.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a necro thread; the $1600 was from 8.5 years ago.


----------

